# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  neurostimolater voor rugklachten

## gerda hendriksen

Hallo allemaal.
Ik zal mij even voorstellen ik ben nieuw op het forum ik ben gerda hendriksen 58 jaar en woon in Duitsland net over de grens.
Ik heb al zes jaar rugklachten het begon met een hernia toen een vernauwing en de laatste operatie een plif wat een zware operatie was van dik zeven uur mijn rug was erg kapot er zitten zes schroeven in en twee wervels eruit gehaald en wat geplaats is doet niks wat ik heb begrepen van de arts waar ik nu ben in meppen hun gebruiken een andere methode die zetten er iets in wat met elkaar vergroeit maar daar heb ik nu niks meer aan ieder heeft natuurlijk zijn eigen methode .
Na ontelbare spuiten en weer een paar keer in het ziekenhuis gelegen te hebben voor pijn bestrijding heeft niks geholpen ik heb altijd moed gehouden zeker ook voor man kinderen en kleinkinderen die zijn het belangrijkste bezit .
Want mijn ervaring is dat je toch moet vechten voor jezelf na andere mensen toe helaas je wordt vaak verkeerd beoordeelt dat vond ik moeilijk, maar dat heb ik naast mij neer gelegd .Nu heb ik ernstig veel pijn wat steeds wel zwaarder wordt heb ook veel last van mijn hele linker been kan al twee jaar geen auto meer rijden heb veel last met staan kan geen tien minuten staan dan wordt de pijn te heftig lang zitten gaat ook niet en ook niet op andermans stoelen.Nu zit ik in de therapie voor de neurostimolater heb nu de pijnpleisters wat nog sterker is dan morfine het scherpe gevoel in mijn onderrug is wel minder maar heb nog wel pijn maar daar kom je toch niet meer vanaf helaas het scherpe is er nu even af nu is mijn vraag in november kom ik in aanmerking voor de neurostimolater zou ik dan ook die scherpe zenuwpijn kwijt zijn? Alleen wat mij heel moeilijk lijkt is de proef behandeling je moet zeggen of het helpt maar de pijn is de ene keer erger dan de andere keer het is per minuut verschillend en daar zie ik nu zo tegenop .Alle tips en andere dingen zijn zeer welkom ook wat ik aan kan schaffen voor extra hulpmiddel hoe klein het ook is
Ik wens een ieder veel sterkte en vast hartelijk dank voor alle informatie.
Fijn weekend allemaal groetjes gerda.

----------

